
Why Do Technical Recruiters Even Exist? - brightstuff
https://scottturman.com/why-do-technical-recruiters-even-exist/
======
synack
This is why you need to invest in people and training. The likelihood of
finding someone that knows your specific blend of technologies is slim, but
there are plenty of people that are willing to learn.

